# Shower drain - Rubber gasket goes over drain pipe...Good enough???



## Spencer

I'm putting in a fiberglass shower base insert tomorrow. It was a special order because I needed one 54"

It came with a drain assemble that spec that the drain pipe should be cut off flush with subfloor. Then there is a big rubber gasket piece that slides over the pipe and compresses between the pipe and shower base cavity.

Is this assembly normal? Do I need to silicone or anything? This type of assembly is new to me...

Couldn't find any pictures online but this base looks very similar...


----------



## dsconstructs

Looks like the Wedge Lok drain. Yes it's all you need. I usually use a little dish soap to help it slide in place all the way.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Spencer said:


> I'm putting in a fiberglass shower base insert tomorrow. It was a special order because I needed one 54"
> 
> It came with a drain assemble that spec that the drain pipe should be cut off flush with subfloor. Then there is a big rubber gasket piece that slides over the pipe and compresses between the pipe and shower base cavity.
> 
> Is this assembly normal? Do I need to silicone or anything? This type of assembly is new to me...
> 
> Couldn't find any pictures online but this base looks very similar...


Sounds about right for some models.


----------



## m1911

don't use any petroleum based lube to slide it in place over the waste pipe, it will deteriorate the rubber. mild dish soap or plumbers silicone sounds right.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Very common in Europe but I never installed one here in the US. They are nice and simple. Most times I done them before though they were drains set in concrete so it was easy to push the gasket around the waste pipe.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Use them with Swanstone bases. 

Never an issue.


----------



## VinylHanger

I just had a plumber use one like that in a bath I framed in. I had never seen that either. They got the base from Lowes. I wasn't sure it was a rubber boot because it was from Lowes, or that it was normal. Glad to heat it is an excepted practice. Seems like an easy way to go.


----------



## dsconstructs

There are several manufacturer's that use that similar drain. Swanstone and Florestone I know both do. I see, and have used plenty around here, I've only seen one that wasn't holding tight over years....but it appeared they cut the drain a little high and used some sort of lubricant to fit it in that stayed too slippery. It still didn't leak but the drain would work itself up enough to push the strainer up in the pan. 
Quick fix was cutting the drain a little lower, and a new rubber gasket just to be sure they hadn't used a petroleum product. As stated by someone above, petroleum degrades rubber.


----------



## klintala

If it's anything like the ones we see, we just pitch them and use the standard ones.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Throw the gasket away, yarn it, and pour a lead joint.


----------



## Inner10

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Throw the gasket away, yarn it, and pour a lead joint.


I tried but the ABS pipe melted.


----------



## ContractorLeoW

What type of shower base is it? From the photo you provided, it looks like a Mustee shower base. This is typical when shower bases have the molded in drains.


----------



## bob hutson

Like mentioned in other posts, check to see how the strainer pops in. You need to know where to cut the drain off so that it dosent "pop" it out everytime its stepped on. Don't ask how I know but its easier to do this before the surround is installed. "ill just pop this in wipe it down and get paid" !:whistling Also some bases set in mud, some on the floor.


----------



## Spencer

I got it in. Good grief it was a nightmare to get in. Tried soap. Couldn't get the last 1/4 inch. Ended up using a torch to lightly heat it up then tried it. That helped a lot but it was still a bear to get in.


----------



## dsconstructs

Spencer said:


> Ended up using a torch to lightly heat it up then tried it. That helped a lot but it was still a bear to get in.


:thumbsup: Usually the soap is all the help it needs, though I admit I've used a 2" hub, a block of wood, and careful persuasion with my hammer to get at least one to finish seating all the way.....as long as the torch helped :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Inner10 said:


> I tried but the ABS pipe melted.


Then you did it wrong.

I use that method on poly vinyl chloride all the time.


----------

